

Ask HN: Have any of you quit from the startup you cofounded - anonsailor

I am heading an enterprise startup which I cofounded with a friend. We have not been funded yet, though we make a profit and we have been growing slowly but steadily. I don&#x27;t feel excited anymore about the business though and I have no backup plans - perhaps work for someone.<p>Have any of you quit under such circumstances ? Any tips&#x2F;advice ?
======
edoceo
I quit one. It sucked. The other co-founders were pissed. One was very
passionate. I didn't see revenue. Its a tough conversation discussing facts
and emotions. Get your data ready. Introduce the subject lightly. Don't delay
the conversation.

~~~
anonsailor
Thanks for the tip.

